# Can you get a gluteal thrombosis?



## Globalti (15 Nov 2020)

I've been sitting around for so long that my bum is beginning to feel permanently numb. I know you can get a thrombosis on a long flight, what's the possibility from just sitting all day reading or staring out of the window?

I get up and move around a lot because I'm so restless and we walk whenever we can but so far today only 20 minutes have been possible.


----------



## screenman (15 Nov 2020)

Why only 20 minutes, have you not got a great project going on where you can do something to help it along.


----------



## Globalti (15 Nov 2020)

Can't do anything there at the moment as it's all skilled stuff.


----------



## screenman (15 Nov 2020)

Globalti said:


> Can't do anything there at the moment as it's all skilled stuff.



You can tidy up, clean up make tea the list is endless if you want a project like that to move on you need to be on it all the time, but not just getting in the way.


----------



## Slick (15 Nov 2020)

Don't think so but sure does sound boring. Hopefully tomorrow should be better. 👍


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2020)

You are probably getting a sore bum because you started off slim, lost loads of weight, and therefore now have no padding on it!


----------



## alicat (15 Nov 2020)

Could you get going with the outside - getting a small part of the garden ready with spring bulbs or whatever prep needs doing/takes your fancy? 

Or else give Mrs Gti a break from housework - that should cure 'sorebumitis'....


----------



## Globalti (15 Nov 2020)

Colin is right, my 32 waist trousers are in danger of falling down because I've lost body fat and gluteal bulk. 

The gardening would be a fantastic idea if we had gardening clothes and tools, if the whole site wasn't a Flanders field of churned-up clay with still no topsoil, if we even had an area of garden and if our neighbour hadn't told us mice or squirrels will dig up every bulb you plant! A lesson for the future is design your house and workshop around a protected yard and patio garden where you can have raised beds, fruit cages. a polytunnel with walls or fences and a solid gate to keep deer and rabbits out and make that a part of the architect's design so that the builder hands you a finished house with bare garden ready to start planting straight away.


----------



## Slick (15 Nov 2020)

Globalti said:


> Colin is right, my 32 waist trousers are in danger of falling down because I've lost body fat and gluteal bulk.
> 
> The gardening would be a fantastic idea if we had gardening clothes and tools, if the whole site wasn't a Flanders field of churned-up clay with still no topsoil, if we even had an area of garden and if our neighbour hadn't told us mice or squirrels will dig up every bulb you plant! A lesson for the future is design your house and workshop around a protected yard and patio garden where you can have raised beds, fruit cages. a polytunnel with walls or fences and a solid gate to keep deer and rabbits out and make that a part of the architect's design so that the builder hands you a finished house with bare garden ready to start planting straight away.


I lived in the country for years and not a single mouse or deer dug up a bulb. The deer are particularly partial to Pansies though.


----------



## alicat (15 Nov 2020)

Globalti said:


> The gardening would be a fantastic idea if we had gardening clothes and tools, if the whole site wasn't a Flanders field of churned-up clay with still no topsoil, if we even had an area of garden and if our neighbour hadn't told us mice or squirrels will dig up every bulb you plant! A lesson for the future is design your house and workshop around a protected yard and patio garden where you can have raised beds, fruit cages. a polytunnel with walls or fences and a solid gate to keep deer and rabbits out and make that a part of the architect's design so that the builder hands you a finished house with bare garden ready to start planting straight away.



You are where you are and you can't change the past. What small little thing can you do with the resources you have to hand to improve your situation?


----------



## MartinQ (15 Nov 2020)

alicat said:


> Or else give Mrs Gti a break from housework - that should cure 'sorebumitis'....



No need for extreme measures


----------



## Randomnerd (15 Nov 2020)

As a forestry contractor early on in my career, I’ve put up a lot of deer fencing. It isn’t tough to do, or too expensive. Topsoil or spent mushroom compost can be had by the wagon load. 
My rural garden is awash with wildlife and I’ve yet to lose a bulb. If ever they do eat a few, some well-placed rabbit net on the beds will deter them.

You seem to be seeing problems everywhere, way before they appear. They may never happen. No wonder you’re exhausted. 

Do you write down things which need doing, or have a system with a fixed plan and budget? Listed down and agreed, you might not need to go over it again. Make some decisions, write them down and give yourself a reasonable timescale.


----------



## Archie_tect (15 Nov 2020)

One morning Gti, you will have an epiphany moment and realise that things aren't as bleak as you thought... because they really aren't, please believe me. Because of your anxiety and belief that you made, what you still think, were incorrect or untimely decisions, you look for negatives but that is a choice... you don't have to, that will change as your outlook adjusts with medication and time.

In every situation there are innumerable ways of looking at life- you can choose your path. Choosing to worry that things are going to go badly is a product of your depression but I hope you can see improvements in your mood with help and support of people around you. Remember support is a two way thing and Mrs Gti will be suffering too.


----------



## annedonnelly (15 Nov 2020)

Globalti said:


> Colin is right, my 32 waist trousers are in danger of falling down because I've lost body fat and gluteal bulk.
> 
> The gardening would be a fantastic idea if we had gardening clothes and tools, if the whole site wasn't a Flanders field of churned-up clay with still no topsoil, if we even had an area of garden and if our neighbour hadn't told us mice or squirrels will dig up every bulb you plant! A lesson for the future is design your house and workshop around a protected yard and patio garden where you can have raised beds, fruit cages. a polytunnel with walls or fences and a solid gate to keep deer and rabbits out and make that a part of the architect's design so that the builder hands you a finished house with bare garden ready to start planting straight away.


I wish something would come & eat the bulbs that keep popping up in my veg patch. I dug hundreds out in the summer, laid a layer of cardboard & then 3" of compost. Everytime I got outside there are more wild leek leaves popping up. And they were never even planted in that part of the garden to start with 

Harvested my first turnip yesterday though


----------



## Globalti (15 Nov 2020)

Just back from a 45 minute dusk walk as the rain stopped, to find all the replies above. Thank you all for your support.


----------



## alicat (15 Nov 2020)

^^^ me too. I feel a lot better for getting outside.


----------

